# Rack and Pinion Parts



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok, here is my issue. I have a bent right side inner tie rod. Does anyone know where I can get one? According to my local dealer I have to purchase a whole rack and pinion, GMparts online shows the part seperate but doesn't give a part number or a price. I can get a remaned unit for 350 bucks after i return the core or a new one for about a grand 8(. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Check with Andy at:
Kollar Racing Products Home Page

Larry


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

THANKS! I have been on google looking for those. I will be ordering a set.


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

Quick update.. 
I started to order my parts and found out that there are 2 different sizes. So, I held out until I could get out there and take a look. Sooooo glad I did before ordering. When I jacked my car up to check out the inner rod dia. and inspect my boots I accidently ripped my drivers side boot. When it ripped it dumped PW steering fluid out..... bad seal.  Took it to my local Ponitac dealer buds and was able to get the rack. As well as have them install it. During the alignment the tech found another issue I was having with inner tire wear........ bad strut on pass side. The bottom sleeve that the spindle attaches to was broken. Even with the adjustment screw in all the way I was still a full 2 degrees out of spec  . After paying the "GTO tax" and labor my baby is back on the road ready to turn heads.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Double check your strut mounts and RR bushings.


----------

